

Meteor gets SQL support - calebgilbert
https://github.com/drorm/meteor-sql
Initial implementation of SQL support (MySQL only atm) for Meteor
======
seanwoods
Can the readme file please include information about what this software does
and what its goals are? I realize many in this community have probably been
following the project, and I vaguely recall seeing it here before, but with
all the projects that appear on this web site it's really hard to remember
what each one does.

~~~
eatmyshorts
Meteor is a javascript stack of technologies for building web apps that are
reactive.

What is a reactive app? Basically, for a web application, this means the
client maintains a connection to the server, allowing the server to push data
to the client whenever the data changes on the server. No browser reload. No
need to submit. It looks more like a fat client app than a traditional web
application, because there is full two-way communication between the client
and server whenever needed.

Meteor then takes this concept and marries it with a simple client-side
key/value store. This makes it seem fast, as a client application can make
changes to its local data store and refresh the web page very quickly,
updating the server asynchronously. If the server rejects the change (due to
security reasons, or any other reason), the client then restores the local
data copy to its original state.

The Meteor application framework is built around a "single page application"
framework. This means that all of the HTML and Javascript for the entire
application are downloaded to the client on the first web page load. When you
go from one "page" to another "page", the page doesn't reload; instead
Javascript is used to re-render the replace the HTML on the page.

All of this gives Meteor-based web applications a feel that I find to be more
similar to that found in IOS/Android native applications. Data still comes
from the web, but the rest is handled in JS on the client. I have found that
web applications built this way feel faster and more responsive, and behave
more like what I expect from traditional apps (i.e. non-web-apps).

------
james2vegas
Not quite, it got MySQL support.

